# Utility supplies



## Bren (Jun 27, 2007)

What is the procedure for obtaining electricity supplies etc for expats coming to live in Thailand?


----------



## retiredusn (Jun 24, 2007)

Can you expand a bit on your question. Not sure what it is you want answered.


----------



## Bren (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm wondering if Thai utility companies allow expats to open accounts and require UK credit checks or do expats pay 'up front' ?


----------



## retiredusn (Jun 24, 2007)

All I do is pay up front ,,average bill for electric is around 1500-2000 bt. when using aircon so I pay 6-8k in advance so I do not have to worry on monthly basis. Billing is monthly


----------



## Bren (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks very much for the info! Sounds straightforward. Is there a choice of companies and does the same apply to water and phone?


----------

